# Lowdown on Registering Minis?



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

I am trying to breed a ADGA Lamancha doe and a ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf buck. Where all can their babies be registered? Is it only to Mini Dairy Goat Association? Or are there other places I should register babies? Trying to see what is best. Thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> I am trying to breed a ADGA Lamancha doe and a ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf buck. Where all can their babies be registered? Is it only to Mini Dairy Goat Association? Or are there other places I should register babies? Trying to see what is best. Thanks


I think most mini breeders use the mdga for registration.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. MDGA. I breed mini Lamancha as well..this is who I use. I dont think there is another place.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay thanks you guys. I wasnt sure if I was missing something lol. Can you register the first generation babies or do you have to wait until they are more of a *pure* mini ?(does that make sense? lol)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Okay thanks you guys. I wasnt sure if I was missing something lol. Can you register the first generation babies or do you have to wait until they are more of a *pure* mini ?(does that make sense? lol)


Yes you can register first gens. They will be experimentals. I will go find the page that explains this for you on mdga.

Eta. May e this will help a lil bit. And i *think* mdga is closing the herdbooks on grade animals next year. But since both of your parents are registered already at will not be a problem for you.

https://miniaturedairygoats.net/mdgas-herdbook/


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you. That is extremely helpful


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MDGA and TMGR (The mini goat registry) will both register minis.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Okay thanks you guys. I wasnt sure if I was missing something lol. Can you register the first generation babies or do you have to wait until they are more of a *pure* mini ?(does that make sense? lol)


Yes you can register first-gen and each subsequent generation. There are guidelines once you hit 3rd gen such as having the proper breed character and meeting the breed standard and being 70% or under of one of the two breeds.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you. I will have to read up on the breed standards etc. since I'm new at this lol. :ty:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jubillee said:


> TMGR (The mini goat registry


I have heard of these guys. Are they new or just not as used as MDGA?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

happybleats said:


> I have heard of these guys. Are they new or just not as used as MDGA?


They've been around a while, but I think more use MDGA. They do however allow animals to continue milk star lineage from standard parents where MDGA doesn't. Which stinks because I have one about to get her 16*M and her daughter hopefully 17* and when bred to minis, those minis won't get to keep it going. Oh well.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh wow. I wonder why they wouldn't allow the does to keep their milk star lineage? That's just mean lol. It is something to consider...I went out of my way to get 2 ND bucks with their *B milk stars (expensive$$$) so I could have a good line of NDs and Mini Lamanchas. I was planning on adding more full Lamanchas with their milk stars as well for this project. With many upcoming homesteaders wanting smaller goats with good milk lines it would seem logical to let these mini goats carry on their milk star lineage.


----------

